# Traynor YBA1 MOD1 acting up. What should I do?



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Recently, I noticed that my YBA1 MOD1 was not as powerful as it once was so I checked and realized that only one of the power tubes was lighting up. It has been working, surprisingly, like this for awhile I think so it's nothing catastrophic.

I did the logical thing and decided to replace the tubes. Upon removing the offending tube it shattered in my hand! I was able to carefully get it all out, and replace the tubes.

With new tubes installed, I had it in standby and the tubes were glowing... I tuned up my guitar and as soon as I engaged the amp (out of standby) it popped and I blew a fuse. So 1) What do you think is going on? 2) What type of fuse should I buy and where to buy it? The service schematic says "T2,0AL 5X20MM" but I can't find that anywhere.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

T type slo blo fuses, sounds like a tech should look it over. Tried googling the issue but the diagnosis is all over the place.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a 2 amp slow blow mini fuse. I suppose you could try replacing it _once_ in case it was a 'nuisance' blowing/coincidence.
Other than that, agree with @Thunderboy1975 that it may need to go to a shop. Unless you are geared up for doing repairs.

Oh, and unfortunately, sometimes new tubes are bad straight out of the box and could cause the fuse to blow.  Not often, but it does happen.
Something you could try: the good old power tube alone, in the spot where the bad one was. It's ok to run with one power tube just for testing purposes.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You could try powering it up without the power tubes in it to see if it's the tubes. If it still blows with the tubes out, time to take it to a tech.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> T type slo blo fuses, sounds like a tech should look it over. Tried googling the issue but the diagnosis is all over the place.





jb welder said:


> That's a 2 amp slow blow mini fuse. I suppose you could try replacing it _once_ in case it was a 'nuisance' blowing/coincidence.
> Other than that, agree with @Thunderboy1975 that it may need to go to a shop. Unless you are geared up for doing repairs.


JB Welder thanks for specifying that it's 2amp. I was actually under the impression that it might be 20amp due to the zero. However, the comma I suppose makes it 2.0 amp. The one specification I can't find is volts. Most fuses are 250 volts. Is that what I should be getting? I'm still considering options, but I figure I should have some spare fuses in the future anyway, so might as well try once more before taking it to a tech.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> JB Welder thanks for specifying that it's 2amp. I was actually under the impression that it might be 20amp due to the zero. However, the comma I suppose makes it 2.0 amp. The one specification I can't find is volts. Most fuses are 250 volts. Is that what I should be getting? I'm still considering options, but I figure I should have some spare fuses in the future anyway, so might as well try once more before taking it to a tech.


250V/125V are good. It's not the voltage, it's the current rating as the current is what melts the filament.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm at a loss. Where can I get one of these fuses? Before going to a store, I've looked online to do a quick check inventory and I can'd find anything with those specifications. I'm in Quebec and I've looked at Canadian Tire, Rona, Home Depot, Reno-Depot and The Source (Radio Shack). Amazon has it, but it would be shipped from China. I'd love to support something local. Is this something that a music store would normally carry?

EDIT: I think I found it. Could someone please confirm that this is what I need?


StackPath


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'm at a loss. Where can I get one of these fuses? Before going to a store, I've looked online to do a quick check inventory and I can'd find anything with those specifications. I'm in Quebec and I've looked at Canadian Tire, Rona, Home Depot, Reno-Depot and The Source (Radio Shack). Amazon has it, but it would be shipped from China. I'd love to support something local. Is this something that a music store would normally carry?


CT should have had them in the HELP! section of oddities and fuses and such. Or a computer repair shop could have them.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If you have an old TV repair shop around, they may still have them.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You'll save a lot of fuses with a circuit breaker...This unit replaces slow blow glass cartridge fuses (check the Time vs. Current Trip Curve):
Made by Potter and Brumfield who make reliable products...their relays are very reliable:


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

isoneedacoffee said:


> EDIT: I think I found it. Could someone please confirm that this is what I need?


That would be the one.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wouldn't L&M sell fuses for their amps? Might have to ask for it.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If you're in QC, Addison Electronics would have them.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I got the new fuses delivered today from Addison and I installed one. Checked without power tubes installed - all good! Then I checked with the original tubes from the amp that I have stored as backup - all good! There's sometimes a crackling sound that I hear but from what I understand it might either be a) a dirty connection in one of the tube sockets, the speaker cable, etc. or b) a failing tube. Anyway, I'll buy some new tubes and clean the connections with deoxit. Crisis averted! Thanks everyone!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Crackling sound can definitely be a power tube going south.


----------

